# Earmarked For Greatness: Who's On Your List?



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Who hasn't earned it yet, but you feel they will? Who is making your pugilistic spider senses tingle? :hey Personally, I don't see any that I definitely wouldn't call great now, but that give me great faith that they are meant for that next level. I see hundreds of _good_ fighters out there, and I've got a watchful eye on some young talents like Rigo and Roman Gonzalez. But, no one I can think of gives me the urge to call a "future great" prediction, them included.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mikey Garcia and Gary Russell jr both look like they will be the future of the featherweight division, how good they really are we'll find out as time goes on.

Andre Ward looks like hes going to be a dominant champ for many years to come, and maybe the greatest 168 pounder of all time:yep. I dont think hes ever going to be a fan favorite or a pay per view star though.

Saul Alvarez looks like he could really be something special, both as a ticket seller and as a fighter.

Adrian Broner looks like hes going to have a great career, we need to see what hes made of against stiff competition first though.

In the amateurs you've got fighters like Vasyl Lomachenko (who will win a title within 10 fights imo) and young Joe Ward, (who looks like hes going to be a terrific pro)


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> young talents like Rigo


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


What? He's not even forty yet! :fire


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Mikey Garcia and Gary Russell jr both look like they will be the future of the featherweight division, how good they really are we'll find out as time goes on.
> 
> Andre Ward looks like hes going to be a dominant champ for many years to come, and maybe the greatest 168 pounder of all time:yep. I dont think hes ever going to be a fan favorite or a pay per view star though.
> 
> ...


I didn't say Ward, because I figured you could call him a great fighter now, if you wanted, and I'd not fuss about it. I wish him a Beehoppian reign and think he might get one. Is Joe Ward any relation? :think


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I didn't say Ward, because I figured you could call him a great fighter now, if you wanted, and I'd not fuss about it. I wish him a Beehoppian reign and think he might get one. Is Joe Ward any relation? :think


Indeed he is, Joe is Andre's long lost cousin from his ancestral home in the Emerald isle:thumbsup

I get what you're saying on Ward's career so far, hes got to be up there amongst the best super middleweight's of all time on ability alone, and he already has amassed a great resume. I wouldnt call him 'great' yet though, unless our standards for greatness has dropped recently:yep


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Obviously Andre Ward who has already established himself as a superstar could go on to do extremely well as i see noone in or around his division that could possibly beat him for a while.

Theres a lot of young guys like Broner, Russell Jnr, Garcia, Alvarez who should work their way to the top over the next two years and could all fight each other as well.

Then you have established guys who need to get the major fights like Rigo, Donaire, Hernan Marquez, Gonzalez, Ioka, Uchiyama etc.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Shinsuke Yamanaka could be added to that list, based on a convincing decision victory over a faded but still dangerous Darchinyan.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

...Drew...?


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> ...Drew...?


:hi:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Never mind. There's your avatar. I was just going to say, I prefer it when you're not naked in one of my threads. It's not one of those threads, where that's suitable. But, problem solved. :yep


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

the more i see david price the more i like him.
if the klitshskos retire within the next five years...both of them...and the level / quality of the rest of the heavyweight division remains as it has done the last 7/8 years, haye included...then i think price could be a unified champ...bold statement at this stage i know.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Price is the top UK HW prospect, for me. Jennings, top American HW prospect, Pulev top everywhere-else HW prospect. Price is the only one with elite stopping power. Looks good for him.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Price is the top UK HW prospect, for me. Jennings, top American HW prospect, Pulev top everywhere-else HW prospect. Price is the only one with elite stopping power. Looks good for him.


Deontay Wilder looks like he can crack a bit to be fair to him, even with his current level of opponents.

Seth Mitchell can too, as his stoppage over the previously unstopped Ibragimov shows.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Deontay Wilder looks like he can crack a bit to be fair to him, even with his current level of opponents.


He can't box much though.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Indeed he is, Joe is Andre's long lost cousin from his ancestral home in the Emerald isle:thumbsup
> 
> I get what you're saying on Ward's career so far, hes got to be up there amongst the best super middleweight's of all time on ability alone, and he already has amassed a great resume. I wouldnt call him 'great' yet though, unless our standards for greatness has dropped recently:yep


Aye, but if Ward retired today, and he was referred to as a great fighter, I can't see myself bothering to argue about it, if that makes any sense. Joe Ward sounds like a fine, slick, Irishman, indeed. :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> He can't box much though.


I never said he could, I think he looks fragile aswell. Could be in some exciting fights when he steps up his level of comp though.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Deontay Wilder looks like he can crack a bit to be fair to him, even with his current level of opponents.
> 
> Seth Mitchell can too, as his stoppage over the previously unstopped Ibragimov shows.


I meant the only one of the three guys I figure are the top young prospects. Yeah, definitely Wilder seems to have a bomb to drop but it makes me wonder about him taking three rounds to stop an even more beaten-up version of the Beck than the one Thompson, a mediocre-hitting volume puncher, stopped in four. Mitchell can definitely bang. I haven't written him off either, like some seem to have, as a knee-jerk reaction to him getting his bell rung a little bit. Silly reaction, I've been seeing to that. I still look forward to seeing what he's got for a higher level. I do favour Jennings' more technical approach though, and see more overall potential in him.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

David Price, Mitchell Smith and Rigo all gonna do great things I think... Ward is already at greatness imo, He battered Froch lol


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure Rigondeaux has the time as a pro to make great waves. He'll go down as one of the top 3 or 4 amateur fighters of all-time but in the pros he's got an awful lot to do. He really doesn't have anything other than one B level win at the moment and he's getting on in age for a fighter of that style. He has a few years in him, he'd have to cram in an awful lot of meaningful fights and/or beat Donaire.

Andre Ward is the most likely as mentioned, he's already made a start towards being great IMO. Adding solid contenders like Chad Dawson to a growing list of top level wins is only going to help.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I'm not entirely sure Rigondeaux has the time as a pro to make great waves. He'll go down as one of the top 3 or 4 amateur fighters of all-time but in the pros he's got an awful lot to do. He really doesn't have anything other than one B level win at the moment and he's getting on in age for a fighter of that style. He has a few years in him, he'd have to cram in an awful lot of meaningful fights and/or beat Donaire.
> 
> Andre Ward is the most likely as mentioned, he's already made a start towards being great IMO. Adding solid contenders like Chad Dawson to a growing list of top level wins is only going to help.


It is a trip to think you've got Pac at 33, Cotto at 31 and Rigo at 31. I agree he's only got a B-level win at highest. But, Donaire together with Nishioka and Mares in the same weight class brings so much potential for him, and he's already got all the polish he's going to likely get. He doesn't need anything _but]_ the fights. We'll see. I'm hoping we get something brilliant from him with these matches. Not confident, politics being what they are, but hoping for sure. Watching for sure.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I meant the only one of the three guys I figure are the top young prospects. Yeah, definitely Wilder seems to have a bomb to drop but it makes me wonder about him taking three rounds to stop an even more beaten-up version of the Beck than the one Thompson, a mediocre-hitting volume puncher, stopped in four. Mitchell can definitely bang. I haven't written him off either, like some seem to have, as a knee-jerk reaction to him getting his bell rung a little bit. Silly reaction, I've been seeing to that. I still look forward to seeing what he's got for a higher level. I do favour Jennings' more technical approach though, and see more overall potential in him.


Nice post 'Ears, & I especially agree with your last sentence. :good

At some point in the future with both Klitschkos retired, I see Jennings & Price meeting in a big title fight! :ibutt


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I feel Rigos A young 31 though, Hes not had any wars, only had 10 fights, He doesnt get hit, hes fit plus He only looks 18 lol Times defo not in his favor, but hes got enough time to do his thing...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Aye, but if Ward retired today, and he was referred to as a great fighter, I can't see myself bothering to argue about it, if that makes any sense. *Joe Ward sounds like a fine, slick, Irishman, indeed*. :lol:


He is, thats why Irish fans never shut up bigging him up :lol:

Hes got every skill in the book, boxing skills, speed and power and is a tank at the weight. And thats only at 18 years old, wait till hes in his prime. Going to tear up the cruiserweight division:smoke


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

There looks to be no one capable of cracking my top 100.


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Rigondeaux, I really like him but he's in a race against time to leave any kinda legacy. Ward, I despise but he's probably going to be P4P no.1 within the next year. Broner, I don't like him at all and have yet to see anything in him that makes me fear he'll back up his cockiness against truly stellar opposition.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

oh yeah i forgot broner, i think that dude will be a great fighter...


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

Alvarez has everything needed to be great.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'm a big believer in Broner.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I know Broner is very talented, and I like to watch the little wanker fight, SNV help me, but I'm still suspicious of whether or not he will become elite. I hear some people calling him a poor man's Mayweather. I think he'd have a ways to go to before working for a poor man's poorer man's Mayweather.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Guillermo Rigondeaux will be recognised as P4P #1 before he retires.

Yes or No.

What about Demetrius Andrade? What if Ricky Burns became undisputed LW champ which is very achievable. I'm not writing off Mitchell yet either I take his last fight as a very positive experience, if it happens in his next fight then GBP should be worried.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Alvarez, Roman Gonzalez, Leo Santa Cruz, Gary Russell Jr.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Im still not sold on Alvarez, Ill make my mind up when I see him in a 50/50 fight and when everything isn't stacked in his favour.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bill said:


> Im still not sold on Alvarez, Ill make my mind up when I see him in a 50/50 fight and when everything isn't stacked in his favour.


Absolutely where I'm at with him. I think he's talented and strong, but I haven't seen him win a fight that makes me certain he's any kind of elite fighter. A good fighter though. But, yeah, I figured Kirkland as likely as not would've beaten him. I think Rosado would be about 50/50 until proven otherwise, honestly.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I know Broner is very talented, and I like to watch the little wanker fight, SNV help me, but I'm still suspicious of whether or not he will become elite. I hear some people calling him a poor man's Mayweather. I think he'd have a ways to go to before working for a poor man's poorer man's Mayweather.


:deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire?:conf


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I know Broner is very talented, and I like to watch the little wanker fight, SNV help me, but I'm still suspicious of whether or not he will become elite. I hear some people calling him a poor man's Mayweather. I think he'd have a ways to go to before working for a poor man's poorer man's Mayweather.


I very much disagree with all the Mayweather comparisons. He sometimes tries to be Mayweather in the ring but that just seems to be vanity. He's much better when he goes on the offensive more rather than trying to shoulder roll and act all slick. Though he's fairly talented at the shoulder roll style he'll never get to the very top if he relies on that, he's just not THAT good at it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bill said:


> Im still not sold on Alvarez, Ill make my mind up when I see him in a 50/50 fight and when everything isn't stacked in his favour.


Agreed with this. I've been enjoying watching him come along but I'm not certain on his ability yet. Still, he's a guy I'm following.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I very much disagree with all the Mayweather comparisons. He sometimes tries to be Mayweather in the ring but that just seems to be vanity. He's much better when he goes on the offensive more rather than trying to shoulder roll and act all slick. Though he's fairly talented at the shoulder roll style he'll never get to the very top if he relies on that, he's just not THAT good at it.


He's just not THAT good.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

@BigBone...we need that Broner-related GIF. Stat!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> He's just not THAT good.


I wouldnt say that, even though he's not fought many opponents who pose a threat, hes got plenty of talent. His power and speed is impressive and at times he looks REALLY good. I agree with Lunny in that he fights much better when just fighting like a classic agressive boxer/puncher. That dumbass Mayweather impression does creep into his style on occasion, which hes unsuited for.

What your basing your claims of his mediocrity on is from his showing in the PDL fight, no?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner is such a ****** outside the ring though, it almost negates any qualities he has inside it:lol:

He's like one of those classic Robinson/Ali impersonators with all his boasting, hair brushing, rhyming and attempt at being a slickster. He doesnt seem to realise that he cant pull it off, because (unlike Robinson, Ali and the like) he has zero charisma, and ends up making himself look a tit:yep


Still some spastic's love watching that stuff I suppose :conf


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> @BigBone...we need that Broner-related GIF. Stat!


Which deal, Frank?

This?









Or this?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: Thank you. :lol: :lol: Oh, thank you, Bonesly. That makes my day whenever I see it.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Was was following Gary Russells career but havn't managed to watch his last 2/3 fights so don't really know if he's continued progressing from his form last year and the year before.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Canelo and Gavin Rees


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Broner is nothing special at all IMO. Who has he fought? 

His attempt at defence is woeful and his so-called dynamic offence only sporadically anything other than sloppy. 

Don't get the hype around him at all. Oh, and he seems to be a massive nobhead as well. 

Really looking forward to seeing him develop :lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Broner is nothing special at all IMO. Who has he fought?
> 
> His attempt at defence is woeful and his so-called dynamic offence only sporadically anything other than sloppy.
> 
> ...


I reckon he's good personally


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Was was following Gary Russells career but havn't managed to watch his last 2/3 fights so don't really know if he's continued progressing from his form last year and the year before.


He was pretty impressive last week.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: Diamond-buttocked Flea. Hardass unto the last.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> He was pretty impressive last week.


Cheers Baj.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Apologies for not having the time to make a significant contribution/expand on this as of right now, but Broner is swagged the fuck out outside of the ring.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I reckon he's good personally


I reckon he's good as well. Based on what I've seen though I'm unwilling to throw him into these conversations as others seem happy to do. He needs to find himself as a fighter first, still very, very green IMO.
@Boxed Ears I will admit when I've been wrong though, surely you'll give me that??


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Apologies for not having the time to make a significant contribution/expand on this as of right now, but Broner is swagged the fuck out outside of the ring.


yeah, he's on some Man vs Booze shit.

Man vs Hair? Broner should get that into his marketing program now.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

From these shores, gavin, price and billy Joe saunders, any of those could make waves imo, but it's no certainty


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I honestly see Ward as becoming great. I mean, who do you think definitely beats him? His ring IQ is tremendous and he's not slow or weak either. He's just got the skills to go all the way, I think.
Rigondeaux is another obvious choice but there's still questions I have of him, although I'm a fan of his. Russell Jr. Is another one, but like Rigondeaux, I'm not totally sold on him _yet._


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Robert Marroquin - 1st time i saw him on JCCjr-Lee undercard, really impressive. 
Gary Russell Jr - Again not really paid much attention to him, but spoken quite highly of.
Canelo - Will definitely take a few L's in his career, but will remain a titlist of sorts and being the ginger mexican will see him remain marketable and involved in big fights. Would love to see him in with Kirkland & Cotto. 
Rigondeaux - although age is definitely against him. Needs to get Arum to throw him in at the deep end now, no more pi55ing about in meaningless fights.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

sg-85 said:


> Robert Marroquin - 1st time i saw him on JCCjr-Lee undercard, really impressive.
> Gary Russell Jr - Again not really paid much attention to him, but spoken quite highly of.
> Canelo - Will definitely take a few L's in his career, but will remain a titlist of sorts and being the ginger mexican will see him remain marketable and involved in big fights. Would love to see him in with Kirkland & Cotto.
> Rigondeaux - although age is definitely against him. Needs to get Arum to throw him in at the deep end now, no more pi55ing about in meaningless fights.


Yeah, I'm a bit disappointed in Rigondeaux's schedule. He's not young and he needs to get a move on fast.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

In fact I might throw lee selby in here, I think he's still underrated and i'd love him to get tested


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Russell Jr is quick and I like his feet, but he looks like his defence is gonna' get worse and worse as he moves up in class, two fights in a row now where I've been impressed with his right hook but his defence has not looked as good as advertised.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Russell Jr is quick and I like his feet, but he looks like his defence is gonna' get worse and worse as he moves up in class, two fights in a row now where I've been impressed with his right hook but his defence has not looked as good as advertised.


He has a very short reach for his height, I'm not yet convinced he will be a superstar.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

DrMo said:


> He has a very short reach for his height, I'm not yet convinced he will be a superstar.


Jose Sulaiman has a very short cock for his height, but that didn't stop him from becoming a farcical dictator who fucks squirrels at specialty brothels. So, let's not go writing off Junior just yet, laddies.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

My favourite prospect is a Congolese-born but based in France cruiserweight called Youri Kalenga

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=530410&cat=boxer

He's still a work in progress & is rather crude but going to be a very exciting fighter. I 1st saw clips of him about a year ago, trawling through youtube I came across a random video called KO Phenomenale which was Youri flattening some poor guy with a huge left hook. After looking around a little more I found more of his fights & they had similar results, although he was only fighting fellow novices he was absolutely wrecking them.

Sadly a lot of his fights are hard to track down & view, many of them are private but Ive seen enough to get me excited. Youri also appears to be an extrovert, wearing a strange cowboy hat he dances his way into towards ring, often doing several circuits around the outside first. In his last fight (a 2nd round tko) on the N'Jikam world title fight undercard he had his own personal drummers in full tribal gear for his ringwalk :lol:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

DrMo said:


> My favourite prospect is a Congolese-born but based in France cruiserweight called Youri Kalenga
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=530410&cat=boxer
> 
> ...


I can honestly say with a straight face that no one has ever mentioned any Congolese-born French Cruiserweights to me, at any time, ever. :lol:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit disappointed in Rigondeaux's schedule. He's not young and he needs to get a move on fast.


And here we are with more disappointment. His next fight is in jeopardy from legal troubles, I guess. :-(


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Apologies for not having the time to make a significant contribution/expand on this as of right now, but Broner is swagged the fuck out outside of the ring.


I hear he bought one of your doggy chastity belts but got it well iced out and everything.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

J'Leon Love is going to go onto great things, very hard worker training out of Mayweather gym in a few years he will be great


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> J'Leon Love is going to go onto great things, very hard worker training out of Mayweather gym in a few years he will be great


:think






The kid's got moxie, I tell ya.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

chatty said:


> Obviously *Andre Ward who has already established himself as a superstar* could go on to do extremely well as i see noone in or around his division that could possibly beat him for a while.


:nono

He really isn't, dude. His ticket sales in Oakland decreased over the course of the S6, he's struggled to generate significant ratings on Showtime, and the match with Dawson isn't setting sales alight either. He's an excellent fighter, but calling him a superstar is an insult to genuine superstars like Cotto, Mayweather and Pacquiao.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> :think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have seen next opponent, Rufus Defibaugh, he didn't have an amateur fight to his name :deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Andre Ward will never be a superstar, he'll just beat superstar's.

The words of his trainer Virgil Hill, and never a truer word was said:yep


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lads only 28 and had 25 fights and has already cleaned up one division and could probably clean another out in 3-4 fights. he might not be on the level of Mayweather, Pacquaio etc yet but there time is nearly up and as soon as they hang them up it will probably be this guy that all attention goes on (unless their is a spanner in the works).


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The problem is that Ward is too boring a guy in personality to be a superstar, he's got zero charisma. People also don't like the fact that he completely neutralizes and dominates his opponents in that a lot of people would call boring fights. At least Mayweather could be slightly entertaining in the ring sometimes and also is very controversial outside of it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> The problem is that Ward is too boring a guy in personality to be a superstar, he's got zero charisma. People also don't like the fact that he completely neutralizes and dominates his opponents in that a lot of people would call boring fights. At least Mayweather could be slightly entertaining in the ring sometimes and also is very controversial outside of it.


I see your point with this, I doubt he will change though so he will have to rely on the domination route and people will watch if he keeps going unbeaten. I suppose Wlad is pretty boring in and outside the ring and gets away with it, maybes ward should base himself in Germany:yep


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

chatty said:


> I see your point with this, I doubt he will change though so he will have to rely on the domination route and people will watch if he keeps going unbeaten. *I suppose Wlad is pretty boring in and outside the ring and gets away with it, maybes ward should base himself in Germany*:yep


:lol: No doubt, it amazes me how 50000 fans can pack into stadiums to see Wlad jab his opponents to sleep and actually find it entertaining. Ward would be a hit over there :deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> :lol: No doubt, it amazes me how 50000 fans can pack into stadiums to see Wlad jab his opponents to sleep and actually find it entertaining. Ward would be a hit over there :deal


Germans have this history of enjoying superiority tales being acted out. Competitiveness is not really their thing. It's all about the superiority for them. Historically. :err


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I can honestly say with a straight face that no one has ever mentioned any Congolese-born French Cruiserweights to me, at any time, ever. :lol:


Anaclet Wamba? :conf There are a few Congolese Cruisers in South Africa like Zack Mwekassa & Illunga Makubu.

I saw this guy the other day (clearly non-Congolese but an exciting cruiserweight prosepct) Stivens "Superman" Bujaj http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=541800&cat=boxer


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

DrMo said:


> (clearly non-Congolese


 And that's where you lost me. :bart


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The 2nd vid is worth watching just to see the crowd's reaction at the end.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Anaclet Wamba? :conf There are a few Congolese Cruisers in South Africa like Zack Mwekassa & Illunga Makubu.
> 
> I saw this guy the other day (clearly non-Congolese but an exciting cruiserweight prosepct) Stivens "Superman" Bujaj http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=541800&cat=boxer


Where the fuck is Jeremiah Graziano :ibutt

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=475062&cat=boxer


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Where the fuck is Jeremiah Graziano :ibutt
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=475062&cat=boxer


Never heard of him SOK, only fought once in the last 2 years :-(

There a good Cuban cruiser called Yunier Dorticos who hasnt fought in ages, wasted talent.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Terence Crawford
Roman Gonzalez
Oleksandr Usyk
Artur Beterbiev
Vasyl Lomachenko
Keith Thurman
Naoya Inoue
Kazuto Ioka
Carl Frampton
Juan Fransico Estrada
Kosei Tanaka


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> J'Leon Love is going to go onto great things, very hard worker training out of Mayweather gym in a few years he will be great


These threads are so hard to call,and when they resurface these kind of examples come up.

Judging prospects is a hard call.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

<-- Two dudes on my AV. :deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't frown, Bogo. :lol:



Rooster said:


> Terence Crawford
> Roman Gonzalez
> Oleksandr Usyk
> Artur Beterbiev
> ...


One of these men, if he retired today, I would consider him great already. :deal


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Don't frown, Bogo. :lol:
> 
> One of these men, if he retired today, I would consider him great already. :deal


So would I. He's an absolute monster but Inoue needs a few more names on his resume to prove to non-believers.


----------

